# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Time For a Massi(v)e "Moneybomb"

## Theocrat

@JoshLowry and @Bryan

With Rep. Massie's reelection campaign coming up next year, is there any way we can start our own campaign to fund his, by means of the famous "Moneybomb" strategy, used for Dr. Ron Paul and Sen. Paul in years past?

From several of his interviews recently, Rep. Massie understands that his next election cycle will be rough, after he stood up against the cheap protocols in the House to pass the _CARES Act_. I think we need to reward him on a grassroots level, if for nothing else, than his faithfulness to limited government by means of the U.S. Constitution, against the domestic enemies within the House, itself.

----------


## JoshLowry

Working on this. 

 Patriot's Day Money Bomb - April 19th sound good?

----------


## Theocrat

> Working on this. 
> 
>  Patriot's Day Money Bomb - April 19th sound good?


Yes. 

Do we need to contact Trevor Lyman or anyone else with experience doing "Moneybombs"? Maybe even our very own  @GunnyFreedom can help?

----------


## JoshLowry

https://fundpatriotsday.com/

So got my first draft up.  Please give me content if you want to see something added or changed.

Please do contact grassroots peeps. 

I have never made a single dollar off any of the fundraisers I've done.

Contact youtube video owners to get #FPD comments stickied on their current Massie videos.

Spread the word!  Make a video and I will include it on the site.

----------


## jct74

> Working on this. 
> 
>  Patriot's Day Money Bomb - April 19th sound good?


Patriot's Day is on 4/20 this year.  You are aware of that, right?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriots%27_Day

----------


## Warlord

Lets do this!

Massie needs more money....

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ndraising-haul

We cannot lose him!

----------


## JoshLowry

> Patriot's Day is on 4/20 this year.  You are aware of that, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriots%27_Day



Will correct, thanks!

----------


## Warlord

I've setup a twitter account:

https://twitter.com/MassieBomb

I'll promote it in the coming days.

----------


## TomtheTinker

> I've setup a twitter account:
> 
> https://twitter.com/MassieBomb
> 
> I'll promote it in the coming days.


Does Thomas know about this?

----------


## Warlord

> Does Thomas know about this?


He will see it in the coming days don't worry..  

I am going to be promoting it  soon.

----------


## TomtheTinker

> He will see it in the coming days don't worry..  
> 
> I am going to be promoting it  soon.


Any chance of getting In touch with Dave smith and Tom Woods, both those guys would promote it. I can get a hold Jason Stapletons co-host Matt see if he could drop, it, dk if they will though, they've moved in a different direction than political activism. I'll try though.
Maybe Peter Schiff too.

----------


## TomtheTinker

I'm excited. Gonna have to dip into the freedom jar.

----------


## Warlord

> Any chance of getting In touch with Dave smith and Tom Woods, both those guys would promote it. I can get a hold Jason Stapletons co-host Matt see if he could drop, it, dk if they will though, they've moved in a different direction than political activism. I'll try though.
> Maybe Peter Schiff too.


I'll be in touch with everyone that matters.. it's up to them if they want to help promote it. I'm not expecting them to but I will make noise in their comments so their followers will see

----------


## Warlord

> I'm excited. Gonna have to dip into the freedom jar.


Massie needs us on 4/20.  We have one shot to raise him some money. The primary is June 23rd.

----------


## TomtheTinker

> I'll be in touch with everyone that matters.. it's up to them if they want to help promote it. I'm not expecting them to but I will make noise in their comments so their followers will see


Awesome. I'll do what I can to help in the coming weeks.

----------


## Warlord

> Awesome. I'll do what I can to help in the coming weeks.


Just send them to : http://www.FundPatriotsDay.com/ if you can.. that would be great!

----------


## Warlord

> Patriot's Day is on 4/20 this year.  You are aware of that, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriots%27_Day


4/20 also happens to be international Weed day 

I have added a weed emoji to this twitter profile:

https://twitter.com/MassieBomb

It could be useful to spread the message to stoners (huge community) and let them know that Massie is against the drug war .

----------


## jmdrake

Almost broke.  Nashville economy shut down thanks to lying CDC.  (They said don't wear masks....now they say wear masks.)  But I will put $25 on this.

----------


## Warlord

> Does Thomas know about this?


Massie is following the twitter account (@MassieBomb) via his campaign account (@MassieForKY) 

So he's definitely seen it.

Excited!!

I also added a weed emoji to the profile,  Just a bit of fun because 4/20 also happens to be international marijuana day and I figured i could reach out to that community and point out that Massie opposes the drug war!

----------


## liberty_nc

Bump.
We all need to donate something, Massie is one of the few good ones in Congress!

----------


## Valli6

Thomas Massie Money Bomb on Pot-smokin' Day?
GROOVY!  

_DONATE to Congressman Massie on April 20th!_ https://fundpatriotsday.com
MassieBomb 4/20 https://twitter.com/MassieBomb

... 

....... 
 :.......  

..  ...   ...

----------


## trey4sports

I'm in!

----------


## clint4liberty

Oh okay, so this money drive is on Monday, April 20th.  That is a great way to do activism.

----------


## jmdrake

> Will correct, thanks!


Please sticky this thread.

Edit: Never mind.  It's probably best if people just keep bumping it every day so that it shows up in New Posts.

----------


## Suzanimal

Bump!

----------


## oyarde

420

----------


## trey4sports

bump for da domb.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Toady is the day! 

https://fundpatriotsday.com/

----------


## Valli6

https://www.thomasmassie.com



> Thank you for your generous donation to the Thomas Massie for Congress campaign. Your contribution will help us restore sanity to Washington DC with common sense principles.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Thomas Massie for Congress *$25.00*
> Thomas Massie for Congress
> A * ThomasMassie.com

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## trey4sports

Dear nathan,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Thomas Massie for Congress campaign. Your contribution will help us restore sanity to Washington DC with common sense principles.

Thank you,

Thomas Massie for Congress

$20.00
to Thomas Massie for Congress


04/20/2020 06:02PM UTC

----------


## Theocrat

Bump!

----------


## liberty_nc

Donated!

----------


## Champ

Dear John,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Thomas Massie for Congress campaign. Your contribution will help us restore sanity to Washington DC with common sense principles.

Thank you,

Thomas Massie for Congress
$20.00
to Thomas Massie for Congress

----------


## tebowlives

Thank you for your generous donation to the Thomas Massie for Congress campaign. Your contribution will help us restore sanity to Washington DC with common sense principles.
Thank you,
Thomas Massie for Congress

And on a side note, I couldn't agree with you more when you state the Vikings chances for winning a Championship much less their division wont change unless ownership changes hands. And their fans are vulgarians too.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Hey, Thomas in Kentucky, do you have a tally board up someplace for this? Donating in a few minutes...

Thank you for your generous donation to the Thomas Massie for Congress campaign. Your contribution will help us restore sanity to Washington DC with common sense principles.
Thank you,
Thomas Massie for Congress
$250.00

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Patriots day is April 19th.

----------

